# Old Bear White Tail Hunters FS



## MthwsFthrMx (Oct 13, 2007)

I have two Bear White Tail Hunters FS if anyone is interested. One is in excellent condition and the other was painted camo years ago!

just let me now if your interested. Will intertain any offers!

Lee


----------

